# recreational drugs



## Palavra (Jun 17, 2010)

Νομίζω ότι τον έχουμε συναντήσει τον όρο κάνα δυο φορές σε συζητήσεις μας ως τώρα, και είπα να ανοίξουμε ένα νήμα, να δώσουμε μια λύση και να μην ξαναδούμε στα μάτια μας αποδόσεις του τύπου *_φάρμακα αναψυχής_.

Βρίσκω λοιπόν διάφορα αποτελέσματα για ψυχαγωγικά ναρκωτικά, μεταξύ άλλων και από σελίδες της ΕΕ.

Η ΕΕ δίνει επίσης _κατανάλωση ναρκωτικών στο πλαίσιο ψυχαγωγικών δραστηριοτήτων_.

Τι λέτε;


----------



## SBE (Jun 17, 2010)

Σε αντίθεση με ποιες δραστηριότητες, μη-ψυχαγωγικές- κατά τις οποίες μπορεί κανείς να πάρει ναρκωτικά; Ιατρικές εφαρμογές; Τότε μιλάμε για φαρμακευτικές ουσίες. 
Υπέθετα ότι στα αγγλικά χρειαζόταν η διευκρίνηση γιατί η λέξη φάρμακο και ναρκωτικό συμπίπτουν.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 17, 2010)

Νομίζω ότι η διάκριση γίνεται στη χρήση, π.χ. παίρνει κανείς έκσταση για να περάσει καλά σε ένα ρέιβ πάρτι, αλλά αυτό δεν τον καθιστά αυτομάτως εθισμένο.

Recreational drugs use is the use of psychoactive substances to have fun, for the experience, or to enhance an already positive experience. National laws prohibit the use of many different recreational drugs and medicinal drugs that have the potential for recreational use are heavily regulated. Many other recreational drugs on the other hand are legal, widely culturally accepted, and at the most have an age restriction on using and/or purchasing them. These include alcohol, tobacco, betel nut, and caffeine products.​Πάντως έχεις δίκιο, δεν είναι σίγουρο ότι χρειαζόμαστε καν αυτή τη διάκριση.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 17, 2010)

Δηλαδή τα βιάγκρα κ.τ.ό. είναι recreational drugs;


----------



## Palavra (Jun 17, 2010)

Νομίζω ότι αυτά είναι τα lifestyle drugs, που χρησιμοποιούνται για καλλωπιστικούς ή κοινωνικούς σκοπούς. Η Βίκη έχει παράδειγμα και τα φάρμακα κατά της τριχόπτωσης ή κατά της ακμής.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 17, 2010)

Palavra said:


> Νομίζω ότι αυτά είναι τα lifestyle drugs, που χρησιμοποιούνται για καλλωπιστικούς ή κοινωνικούς σκοπούς. Η Βίκη έχει παράδειγμα και τα φάρμακα κατά της τριχόπτωσης ή κατά της ακμής.


Ενδιαφέρον ότι το άρθρο της βίκης αναφέρει:

Though no precise widely accepted definition or criteria are associated with the term, there is much debate within the fields of pharmacology and bioethics around the propriety of developing such drugs, particularly after the commercial debut of Viagra.... 
It is sometimes claimed that _lifestyle drugs amount to little more than medically sanctioned recreational drug use_.​ (δικά μου πλάγια).


----------



## Palavra (Jun 17, 2010)

Με αυτό που γράφει η Βίκη δε συμφωνώ, πάντως. Τα φάρμακα κατά της ακμής, ας πούμε, επουδενί δεν θα μπορούσε να τα πει κανείς ναρκωτικά. Ούτε τα φάρμακα κατά της τριχόπτωσης.


----------



## nickel (Jun 17, 2010)

Τα φάρμακα λάιφσταϊλ δεν είναι ναρκωτικά. Π.χ.
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/business/312684.stm
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/health/2624547.st

Συνήθως δεν τα μεταφράζουν, κρατάνε και το lifestyle στα αγγλικά, π.χ.
http://www.tovima.gr/default.asp?pid=2&artid=191044&ct=75&dt=14/09/2008


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jun 17, 2010)

Palavra said:


> Η ΕΕ δίνει επίσης _κατανάλωση ναρκωτικών στο πλαίσιο ψυχαγωγικών δραστηριοτήτων_.



Εγώ παλιά νόμιζα ότι ο όρος χρησιμοποιείται για να επισημάνει τη διαφορά μεταξύ ναρκωτικών και φαρμάκων, αλλά δεν είναι έτσι. H Ms Palavra έχει απόλυτο δίκιο. Η ΕΕ δίνει επίσης και *ψυχαγωγική χρήση ναρκωτικών* και δίνει έμφαση στις διεγερτικές ψυχοτρόπες (ή το μοντέρνο: ψυχοδραστικές=psychoactive) ουσίες που καταναλώνουν κυρίως νέοι και κυρίως από εύπορες τάξεις στη νυχτερινή διασκέδαση. Για τον λόγο αυτόν εγώ θα προτιμούσα το _ψυχαγωγική χρήση_ ή _στο πλαίσιο ψυχαγωγικών δραστηριοτήτων_, γιατί το ίδιο ναρκωτικό, η κόκα, για παράδειγμα, μπορεί να χρησιμοποιείται περιστασιακά για διασκέδαση, ή να το χρειάζεσαι για να σηκωθείς από το κρεβάτι... οπότε δεν μιλάμε πια για recreational drug, αλλά για serious drug abuse...

Δείτε ενημερωτικό δελτίο της ΕΕ εδώ  σε 12 γλώσσες.


----------



## anef (Jun 18, 2010)

Λέγονται και _ναρκωτικά του Σαββατοκύριακου_.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 8, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Δηλαδή τα βιάγκρα κ.τ.ό. είναι recreational drugs;


Μπα, μάλλον για reproductional drug το βλέπω.


----------



## dolphink (May 11, 2012)

*recreational drugs =*

Γεια σας.
Γνωρίζετε αν η φράση* Recreational Drugs* αντιστοιχεί με τις *Ψυχοτρόπες Ουσίες*;


----------



## nickel (May 11, 2012)

Καλημέρα. Η διατύπωση στη WIkipedia είναι:

Many psychoactive substances are used for their mood and perception altering effects, including those with accepted uses in medicine and psychiatry. Examples include caffeine, alcohol, cocaine, LSD, and cannabis.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Psychoactive_drug#Recreational_use

*Psychoactive drugs* (ή *psychotropic*) είναι τα ψυχοτρόπα. Μία από τις εφαρμογές τους έχει να κάνει με την αναψυχή / ψυχαγωγία. Η πιο συνηθισμένη απόδοση είναι _ψυχαγωγικά ναρκωτικά_ (ή _ουσίες_). Θα προτιμούσα την απόδοση _ναρκωτικά αναψυχής_ αλλά δεν έχει πολλούς φίλους. Κάτι καλύτερο, κανείς;


----------



## bernardina (May 11, 2012)

Για την ώρα, το _ψυχαγωγικά_ μπαίνει σε εισαγωγικά, και μια υποκατηγορία τους είναι οι νόμιμες διεγερτικές ουσίες (legal highs). Υπάρχει και ο όρος συνθετικά ναρκωτικά (ή designer drugs) αλλά χρησιμοποιείται κυρίως για να δηλώσει ουσίες που φτιάχνονται στο χημικό εργαστήριο.
Εδώ, πάντως, βλέπουμε έναν ψιλο-αχταρμά από όρους...


----------



## Palavra (May 14, 2012)

Σας συγχώνευσα :)


----------

